# Phil Heath's Macros



## bobdylan (Aug 25, 2011)

Taken from:
Eat like a pro: step into the kitchen with Phil Heath | Facebook



> ONE-DAY TOTALS
> 
> CALORIES   9,394
> 
> ...


----------



## rjd (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the calories part down but not in that order ^_^


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a crazy amount of food but I am sure he needs that much to grow.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 25, 2011)

It takes a lot of fuel for a machine like that.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 26, 2011)

This is why I have no interest in being at that level.  No way could I eat that much.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Aug 26, 2011)

If i could afford it lol!! Id be right there with him.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 26, 2011)

philsulin- this guy i do not really like. he does not have an olympia physique.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 26, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> philsulin- this guy i do not really like. he does not have an olympia physique.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## rjd (Aug 27, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> philsulin- this guy i do not really like. he does not have an olympia physique.


 

OK its gonna bug me if I don't ask! Please explain...

(the "does not have an olympia physique" part)


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

Im more interested in how much gear-hgh-slin-beta alanine he consumes


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 27, 2011)

most of the guys use lots of insulin, but this guy is known to be one of the biggest abusers. he is on mega doses of insulin and hgh, and his whole body looks like a baby's bottom. his muscle maturity and shape is very different, and he lacks in many areas. he has good shape but lacks structure. because of his insulin abuse we will never see him with good lower kidney striations. this guy competes at levreones weight yet he does not even come close to levrone. he does not touch any of the top guys in the 90's.  i know people are going to say im hating, or whatever, but we all have people in the bbing world we like and dislike. philsulin never gets shredded or peeled but gets only ripped due to diuretics and semi low bodyfat. we will never see him higher than 215-220. he is done growing. and the only thing that makes him so thick and can stand on stage with the others is high amounts of aas and gh and insulin. not a contender for the o.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 27, 2011)

ill give him one thing. he may be thicker than flex lewis. thats about it guys.
flex lewis competes 202


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> most of the guys use lots of insulin, but this guy is known to be one of the biggest abusers. he is on mega doses of insulin and hgh, and his whole body looks like a baby's bottom. his muscle maturity and shape is very different, and he lacks in many areas. he has good shape but lacks structure. because of his insulin abuse we will never see him with good lower kidney striations. this guy competes at levreones weight yet he does not even come close to levrone. he does not touch any of the top guys in the 90's.  i know people are going to say im hating, or whatever, but we all have people in the bbing world we like and dislike. philsulin never gets shredded or peeled but gets only ripped due to diuretics and semi low bodyfat. we will never see him higher than 215-220. he is done growing. and the only thing that makes him so thick and can stand on stage with the others is high amounts of aas and gh and insulin. not a contender for the o.



 . . so if he's second rate at best, why bother abusing so much gear?


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 28, 2011)

these guys do not care what their health looks like in 15 years. we do not know either because late 90's and now are the times were the pros really use in the highest amounts. all i am saying is no one knows what the health will look like for them even though now it may be fine. i am not opposed to aas and hgh and slin. i actually am trying to go pro bber myself. but what i am saying is these guys use lots and lots. and a lot of them are nothing more than serious gear abusers.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy shit lol


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

holy shit what??



ItsMrGreen said:


> Holy shit lol


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> holy shit what??



That man is an eating machine


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2011)

> STOPPANI SAYS:
> "Remember, this is the offseason; it's time for growth, not fat loss. Fats from fried tempura and cream cheese will actually keep testosterone levels elevated, and that leads to more muscle growth."



I had a good laugh when I read that line.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

pinning moar gears will also keep test levels elevated


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, way elevated



theCaptn' said:


> pinning moar gears will also keep test levels elevated


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 1, 2011)

Great post


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 2, 2011)

Still not sure while big d train is hating

I would inject with a rusty syringe to have the success and bank roll that phil has.

Maybe you should take more steroids so you can drive a $250,00 car, have a smoking hot wife and be in line to win Mr O this year

I know health is a lot but I rather live til I am 60 balling out of control like Phil than some phaggot working at an accounting firm who dies miserable at 90.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 3, 2011)

is the guy making bank, hell yeah, does he probably have women dying to sleep with him, absolutley

however if he is lucky enough to live to 60. when you abuse high amounts of insulin, with diuretics, you are making a coctail for disaster. and even worse when your body becomes dependent on it, its when you stop that things go bad. your blood glucose level will rise, and therefore sgars will not be able to get in the muscle and blood pressure will go through the roof. people have died from withdrawl.

for instans look at luke wood. he was very very insulin dependent, along with other painkillers and diuretics. when his health deteriorated to point on no return, he couldnt even get off insulin because he was so dependent on it. 

phil heath has no foundation. the guy may be a runner up at the o, and in the future they may even crown him o. however he is not a real bodybuilder. his physique doesnt come close to frank zane who was 195 lbs. phil heath is on mega doses of insulin and diruetic, and uses many painkillers. watch some of his videos. you'll see how high he is


----------



## SuperLift (Sep 4, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> most of the guys use lots of insulin, but this guy is known to be one of the biggest abusers. he is on mega doses of insulin and hgh, and his whole body looks like a baby's bottom. his muscle maturity and shape is very different, and he lacks in many areas. he has good shape but lacks structure. *because of his insulin abuse we will never see him with good lower kidney striations.* this guy competes at levreones weight yet he does not even come close to levrone. he does not touch any of the top guys in the 90's.  i know people are going to say im hating, or whatever, but we all have people in the bbing world we like and dislike. philsulin never gets shredded or peeled but gets only ripped due to diuretics and semi low bodyfat. we will never see him higher than 215-220. he is done growing. and the only thing that makes him so thick and can stand on stage with the others is high amounts of aas and gh and insulin. not a contender for the o.



Can you explain please? I dont understand.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 4, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> most of the guys use lots of insulin, but this guy is known to be one of the biggest abusers. he is on mega doses of insulin and hgh, and his whole body looks like a baby's bottom. his muscle maturity and shape is very different, and he lacks in many areas. he has good shape but lacks structure. because of his insulin abuse we will never see him with good lower kidney striations. this guy competes at levreones weight yet he does not even come close to levrone. he does not touch any of the top guys in the 90's.  i know people are going to say im hating, or whatever, but we all have people in the bbing world we like and dislike. philsulin never gets shredded or peeled but gets only ripped due to diuretics and semi low bodyfat. we will never see him higher than 215-220. he is done growing. and the only thing that makes him so thick and can stand on stage with the others is high amounts of aas and gh and insulin. not a contender for the o.


Where did you get the info from that says he is one of the biggest insulin abusers?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

what should i explain, the whole paragraph you dont understand or just the part you highlighted about the lower back striations??



SuperLift said:


> Can you explain please? I dont understand.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

my man, bbing is something that the public has no idea about. if your not in the loop or dont bodybuild yourself you have no idea what goes on behind closed doors of this underground world



Livebig14 said:


> Where did you get the info from that says he is one of the biggest insulin abusers?


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bigdtrain I do bodybuild myself I realize these guys use a lot of shit, just wanted to know who you heard this from?  Do you know an IFBB trainer, are you friends with Phil, do you know someone that knows what Phil is taking?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

yes i have heard from an ifbb pro. he uses high high amounts of insulin and synthol, but thats what these guys need to be at the top level. phil is not a good bber. he lacks many things.


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2011)

He's pulling this info out of his ass based on snippets from magazines and what someone online said. Post sources or stfu


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> philsulin- this guy i do not really like. he does not have an olympia physique.



I agree man. Phil cant hold a candle to any of the guys from the 90's. I was watching a video of Levrone the other day, shows you how bodybuilding has gone downhill


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> yes i have heard from an ifbb pro. he uses high high amounts of insulin and synthol, but thats what these guys need to be at the top level. phil is not a good bber. he lacks many things.



It's a shame that bodybuilding has come to this. It must go back to the 90's where AAS was the bread and butter!


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

are you kidding me.....
neg repping me cause i tell the truth, i am not pulling this shit out of my ass. ive never read a bbing or fitness magazine in my life. why do you think his nickname is "philsulin" , its not just some shit i made up.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> This is why I have no interest in being at that level.  No way could I eat that much.



nobody needs 9000 calories. Phil is full of shit. Well maybe not phil but the magazine ghost writer anyways. I remember Zack Kahn caliing out the bullshitters who say they eat 6000 calories a day. Kahn said hes at 4500-5000 max usually and hes the biggest bodybuilder in the planet and probably on the same amount of drugs as Phil


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

listen buddy

top pros on average use about 4G's test a week. and 30-35 ius growth a day. you want to question that too. you have no idea. like i said before i am a bber, and i use myself, thats how i know this shit, i am not against it i am just telling the statistics



SFW said:


> He's pulling this info out of his ass based on snippets from magazines and what someone online said. Post sources or stfu


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

yes, nasser says he eats about 3-4 thous a day thats it. body doesnt need more than that to build, it needs the hormones



damonstertraps said:


> nobody needs 9000 calories. Phil is full of shit. Well maybe not phil but the magazine ghost writer anyways. I remember Zack Kahn caliing out the bullshitters who say they eat 6000 calories a day. Kahn said hes at 4500-5000 max usually and hes the biggest bodybuilder in the planet and probably on the same amount of drugs as Phil


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> yes, nasser says he eats about 3-4 thous a day thats it. body doesnt need more than that to build, it needs the hormones



this man above me knows what hes taling about. drugs=90%. Besides when your on that much  gh, in Phil's case, I cant imagine him measuring out his ketchup for god sake. My buddy was telling me stories about how when he was in Venice he saw pros eating pizza and sushi weeks out from their shows.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

i am just telling the truth... thank you damonstertraps

you think you can do cycles of 750mg a week test and be pro... haha you'll wonder why in a year your done growing. you need lots and lots of drugs. i dont know if people just dont want to beleive it and thats why they say i am full of it. in reality i know lots about pro bbing. and if i dont know i would be first to say im unsure. you have to realize aswell i am not against at all. i am a bber myself so this is all common for me

damonstertraps; you are very correct. it is not too uncommon to see a top level pro eating at a fast food joint once in a while pre contest. thank you for hearing



damonstertraps said:


> this man above me knows what hes taling about. drugs=90%. Besides when your on that much gh, in Phil's case, I cant imagine him measuring out his ketchup for god sake. My buddy was telling me stories about how when he was in Venice he saw pros eating pizza and sushi weeks out from their shows.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> i am just telling the truth... thank you damonstertraps
> 
> you think you can do cycles of 750mg a week test and be pro... haha you'll wonder why in a year your done growing. you need lots and lots of drugs. i dont know if people just dont want to beleive it and thats why they say i am full of it. in reality i know lots about pro bbing. and if i dont know i would be first to say im unsure. you have to realize aswell i am not against at all. i am a bber myself so this is all common for me
> 
> damonstertraps; you are very correct. it is not too uncommon to see a top level pro eating at a fast food joint once in a while pre contest. thank you for hearing


This guy is right.  The top guys are on A LOT of shit.  And I cant see the need for 9000 calories a day unless your 400+ pounds which Heath is not.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> This guy is right.  The top guys are on A LOT of shit.  And I cant see the need for 9000 calories a day unless your 400+ pounds which Heath is not.



This is what I reckon is a  typical day in the life of Phil.

-Wake up slam first 5 iu of gh, 20iu humalog
-go train for a hour..more like a 45 minute half ass session with the weights cause your so tired from the gh
-come home and inject 2 amps of test
-watch some tv but wait you cant!! time to slam another 5iu along with your next 20 iu of slin. I can imagine it gets annoying after a while but these guys are severe drug addicts
-drive by donuts shop and get a dozen chocolate a few glazed. No worries..the next 5iu are soon on its way and will burn that shit up like a furnice. 
-take 1 cc of eq, few cc's of tren
-reach in the fridge, slam a protein shake with ben and jerry's only to wake up fuller and leaner than the next day. slam another 5iu.

this is how Phil was made.  Not no 9000 calories..not no wimpy  600mg cyp, 5iu insulin postworkout  and 4iu gh with some oatmeal and eggwhites.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha this made me laugh dude! pos rep for you. 
a lot of these guys train half asleep, and gh will make you real tired in high doses. when i hit it i always get yawny and sleepy. 
and alot of these guys use- n u b a i n
any you guys hear about this stuff, have a look on internet yourselves
milos sarcev was big user, and he got sonny schmidt addicted to it. took him close to 6 months to finish all withdrawls. if you see some of the pros training videos you can tell they are high as kite, if you dont beleive ill post a video

just to reinforce i am just telling the truth, i am not against, i am bber, and have hopes of being an o contender one day



damonstertraps said:


> This is what I reckon is a typical day in the life of Phil.
> 
> -Wake up slam first 5 iu of gh, 20iu humalog
> -go train for a hour..more like a 45 minute half ass session with the weights cause your so tired from the gh
> ...


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> hahaha this made me laugh dude! pos rep for you.
> a lot of these guys train half asleep, and gh will make you real tired in high doses. when i hit it i always get yawny and sleepy.
> and alot of these guys use- n u b a i n
> any you guys hear about this stuff, have a look on internet yourselves
> ...


wow i guess nubain would make it a little easier to power through those last reps when you feel like you muscles are going to tear in half huh? Crazy shit man


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

i recomend anyone who reads this never never never touch nubain


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 5, 2011)

The guy annoys me for some reason


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 16, 2011)

Well looks like Phil is going to become Mr O tomorrow night


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 17, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Well looks like Phil is going to become Mr O tomorrow night


That was only half the show.  As of now Phil is winning.  Pre judging is now only weighed at 50% of total scores.  Don't count out Kai Greene or Jay yet.


----------



## booze (Sep 17, 2011)

Are there any tell tale books on bb? I want to know all the secrets lol


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 17, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> That was only half the show.  As of now Phil is winning.  Pre judging is now only weighed at 50% of total scores.  Don't count out Kai Greene or Jay yet.



I counted Jay out when his left bi nearly made me puke.

GROCE

His right quad was off too ... but not nearly as bad as his bis

Overall his legs shrunk a bit from last year.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 17, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> I counted Jay out when his left bi nearly made me puke.
> 
> GROCE
> 
> ...


True.  I think unless Kai comes back at 110% then Phil will take it.  But if Kai comes in tonight slightly better than yesterday, Phil may have a problem on his hands.   we will have to wait and see


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 17, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> True.  I think unless Kai comes back at 110% then Phil will take it.  But if Kai comes in tonight slightly better than yesterday, Phil may have a problem on his hands.   we will have to wait and see



What would be crazy if Vic and Kai passed Jay.

I think first is one.

The real battle is 2nd-4th IMO

Unless shit gets faggy time political then all logic and speculation goes out the window.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 17, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> What would be crazy if Vic and Kai passed Jay.
> 
> I think first is one.
> 
> ...


as of last nights pre judging, I would have had it 
1. Phil Heath
2. Kai Greene 
3. Victor Martinez
4. Dennis Wolf
5. Jay Cutler
6. Ronny Rockel

But im sure that order will change a bit after tonight is over, and also Jay has "stolen" an Olympia from victor so its possible he could do the same thing to phil.  Too much politics


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 17, 2011)

bigd I feel like you're under the impression that Phil's a bigger drug abuser than the other guys, and that you would be able to tell this from some particular characteristic of his muscles, and that this makes him undeserving of the title? I for one think he looks the best on stage, drugs or not. Bodybuilding's all about illusion and IMO he did right. I think he looks the best on stage. Jay, Vic, and Kai unfortunately barely look mesomorphic from the front anymore, their waists have gotten too wide.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2011)

Never heard of nubain, but searching it on google brings up tons of topics related to bodybuilding. What makes it more bodybuilding "friendly" than other opiates? I just don't get why so many seem to say "nubain is as much a part of bodybuilding as AAS".


----------



## brundel (Sep 17, 2011)

Nubain is not something you want to fuck with.
It IS NOT friendly to anyone.
It was a bad idea bringing it up at all as alot of people read these forums and this could lead to a poor decision.
Nubain (nalbuphine hydrochloride) is a fuking nightmare.
Its an injectable opiate based pain killer that is MG/MG the same strength as morphine.

Its extremely addictive and trust me it doesnt help you train.....Try being high as hell on opiates and training....unless your also shooting meth its not gonna go well.

I know for a fact this stuff is bad.
I was addicted to it for years.

Steer clear.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> Nubain is not something you want to fuck with.
> It IS NOT friendly to anyone.
> It was a bad idea bringing it up at all as alot of people read these forums and this could lead to a poor decision.
> Nubain (nalbuphine hydrochloride) is a fuking nightmare.
> ...


 

Gotcha, I worded that wrong. I'm aware opiates are a dangerous thing to mess with, was just curious why nubain and not something else like morphine/fentanyl/tramadol etc.? I'd remove the post but it's too late to edit.


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow interesting.

Thoughts on weed? lol


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 19, 2011)

toney freeman says he smokes weed  i personally feel it does not affect bbing, however if your natural it probably will. but with hormones, lots of pros use


----------



## Resolve (Sep 19, 2011)

If I had to eat that much, smoking is the only way I'd be able to get it all down.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does GH make you tired only at high doses?  What are the effects at lower doses


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 19, 2011)

yes gh makes you tired. at lower doses you still may feel numbness in hands or feet


----------



## oufinny (Sep 19, 2011)

Well drugs or not, Phil did win and he did look pretty darn good doing it.  Maybe that is the end for Jay, would love to see guys move towards the bodies we saw in the late 70s/early 80s but I doubt that will happen.  Now they are crazy huge and not proportionate anymore.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no problem with the crazy mass, I just wanna see smaller guts. I'm guessing the two can't coincide though with all the gh/slin these guys use. Hopefully they'll come out with something that prevents organ growth or whatever exactly happens to these freaks lol


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 19, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> toney freeman says he smokes weed  i personally feel it does not affect bbing, however if your natural it probably will. but with hormones, lots of pros use



Yeah I have a really I mean really CLOSE buddy and he smokes pretty often.

Great for relaxing during the day especially when strung out on all the shit he takes that is bbing related, eating food and it is even nice to lift on. 

If he is doing upper body stuff like an arms day just smokes a bit then hits a preworkout energy drink and has fun with it.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 20, 2011)

So how does Weider get away with not testing the IBFF?  If steriods are ILLEGAL and these guy's are displaying a huge sign (bodies) on stage that they are taking drug's, why do the feds not care?

They care about busting lab's and go through all that trouble to seize them.  I guess if you use them they don't care?  Like smoking a joint they don't care but if you sell then they do?


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 21, 2011)

I love bodybuilding and will push myself past my limits to achieve the "body", but i will never use insulin or crazy amounts of gear, its too bad that in order to compete with these guys you have to be willing to jeopardize your health


----------

